# Any DIY pull behind food plot equipment??



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We are thinking of putting in two small food plots on our lease up in NY next season and would need to do the tilling work with a 4X4 vehicle. Anyone build anything simple enough to break up the ground for food plots. I am thinking something like a heavy piece of bar grate with tines sticking down 4" or so. It could be used tines down for breaking the ground then tine up for smoothing the ground, as long as you do not back over it with the tines up (yikes). 
I bought some throw and grow stuff but think the ground should be loosened somewhat first??!!


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

I made a disk out of one section of a full size disk we had rusting in a field.It was about four feet wide. I weighted it with two sections of railroad ties of the same length as the disk. It was easily pulled by a quad. It worked great and all I had to do was put a tow bar on it. I don't have it right now, it's a a friends farm about 200 miles away, so no pics for now.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you think a 4X4 Suburban could be used to work up a food plot, no 4 wheeler.


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

sure do, my friend uses his ford f350 4door truck. He does their entire hunting lease with it


----------



## embalmer883 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've thought about buying a old front tine tiller and modify it to be pulled behind a 4 wheeler. figured it would break ground better than any disk.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Check this out! I am going to be purchasing one to put in my food plots next spring....


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I have an old skew-treader implement that works the same way as the Ground-hog, I just need to cut it down to the right width for a wheeler and modify a short trailer axle to fit between the two tillers so it can be a pull-behind. I'll make it 7' wide and it should weigh about 200lbs. My wheeler can tow 500 so I should be good.


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

chain link fence works pretty well we used it to level out a field to turn it into a baseball field at my old church it worked pretty well you just have to weight it down


----------



## hoythunter12 (Dec 16, 2010)

What do you weigh it down with and what exactly does it do?


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

we just used some railroad ties to weight it down it levels the ground out but it also breaks it up enough fore something like rye grass idk about other types of seeds but it worked pretty well for me if i remember right it broke the top 2 inches of the ground up pretty nicely


----------



## hoythunter12 (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

The owner of our property took an old harrow, cut it to 4 ft wide, welded 2 inch square tubing on the other side and added a chain drag to the front edge. Tooth side down for busting up and rail side down for dragging and smoothing.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

When I put in my lawn, I used one of those old, and I mean old bed springs and pulled it behing my lawn tractor. Works so good, two other neighbors used it. Only condition I made is that it did not come back to me. I put rocks and block to weigh it down. I also seen a chain link fence but attached to a 4 x 4 or 6 x 6 wood post in front of it. Acted as a weight and something to push excess dirt with to level it. I almost did that but I was going to nail very large spikes into the bottom side of the post to break up the ground as I pulled it. Good luck.

Ches.


----------

